# Help! How do I Replace Friction Disk? - Honda HS70 Track Drive



## BPositive (Mar 7, 2016)

I have an older Honda HS70 Track drive.

I need to replace the auger pulley to a larger one (older models have a 72 mm pulley, recalled to replace with a 79 mm) and I figured I might as well replace the friction disk too, which is dry rotted and no longer offers much friction. 

Any ideas how to take the friction disk assembly off and replace it? I have the auger assembly off and the bottom off of the snowblower, but I'm stumped how to remove the friction disk. 

THANKS!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Not really familiar with them..... you should look into getting a service manual for it. Here;s a breakdown if that helps...OEM Parts


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have any Hondas either, sorry. 

If you haven't already asked/searched in the Honda forum, you might try that. Otherwise, posting some pics might help people offer feedback.


----------



## bndawgs (Jan 27, 2016)

CAn you take a pic of the bottom opened up to where the friction disc is?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

From the exploded view it looks like that shaft runs all the through it, and it has 3 pins on the boss that basically hold it in place. It looks like if you were to remove bolt 36 in the diagram you could then remove the spacer and pull it away from that boss? Might be you have to unbolt the other end of that shaft to get more wiggle room....?


----------



## BPositive (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's some pictures of the friction disk. The rubber is pretty dry rotted, pretty sure the disk is original, roughly 25-30 years old.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

never having seen one in person and from the pics.. it looks like you may need to remove the shaft its on as an assembly and then swap out the disc...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you post this question for a forth time you'll get banned.

Here is your thread, use it to find the information on replacing your disc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda's shop manual says:

(1) Remove the engine, auger housing, wheel (or track), V-belt, handle, and bottom cover. (whew)

(2) Pull out the 8mm lock pin and clutch arm pin, and remove the shift lever cable. 










A complete, paper shop manual is available from Honda's store on Amazon or eBay...free shipping:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

has anyone since done this? I have an 80 that needs the disk replaced. I don't see why you would have to remove motor and auger housing. Can't you just stand the machine up on bucket and remover bottom cover?

I have the manual. It does seem like you would have to remove track and maybe that side of engine bed to pull disk off shaft? I was hoping someone here has done it.

There are no videos on you tube for Honda's but several for mtd, craftsman , ariens. Maybe it is somewhat similar but i doubt it.


----------



## wingerjw (Feb 20, 2020)

So just did this on a HS80 with tracks. Take the left track off. 2 cotter pins and a crown nut. loosen the track tensioners on both sides and loosen the crown nut on the right track so the axle moves...The shop manual pic shows the splined axle (Friction disc shaft) coming out the left side...pull off the grease cap, take out the spline axle bolt (6x12mm in shop manual pic) on the right side, it has a hole for access through the right track. There are two "C" clips on the spline axle, move them as needed to the right as you slide the spline axle out...Moving the speed shifter helps get the friction disc out of the way...


----------



## amelanso (12 mo ago)

I just replaced friction wheel on an HS55 - you don't need to remove the tracks or undo any of the gear mechanism etc. There are service holes to access the splined shaft on the sides of the machine - you just have to set the height to lowest and everything will line up. Remove grease cap on left side (putty knife or such will do to get the edge popped but careful not to tear). Then you can unscrew the friction disk from the roller disk (3 bolts hold the larger wheel you want to replace onto a smaller disk). When you undo the bolts to remove the wheel, the shaft will want to turn so I just clamped a vice grip on the splined shaft all the way to the right so the shaft could not move while removing the bolts. There is also a snap ring on the left side that you will want to move over a few inches to the rt (snap ring pliers useful for this). Then you remove the bolt in the end of the rt side of splined shaft via the service hole (impact drill & 12mm ratchet). Then you can slide the splined shaft by hand to the left by 2 inches that leaves a gap to pop off the bad wheel and put on the new wheel. Then redo all the steps in reverse and you are good to go - 30-60min max from start to finish. Everyone says to put the machine on its nose (service position) but given you don't need to remove the tracks/wheels, I just propped it up with cinder blocks under the back of tracks to have better visual and access... This job was much easier than I anticipated and can be done by pretty well anyone (no shop manual or diagrams needed)...


----------

